# If we were nude.



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 22, 2010)

So if we were all nude, like we didn't need clothing, for some reason clothing was never thought of, like it was warm everywhere. 
Style never did exist, I think the world would be a happier place.
That is just me, I think Nudists are probably nicer people, than clothed people...


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

i would have a perpetual boner because cocks and vaginas turn me on.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 22, 2010)

WOOHOO!!! NAKED PARTY!!! *strips*


----------



## Alstor (Jun 22, 2010)

If we were nude, men would get embarrassed more often.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

I'd stay in my house and cry all day :|


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 22, 2010)

Nudists only seem like happier people because they're all hippies. If all people were nudists, nothing would change personality wise.


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

When EVERYONES naked, NO ONES naked.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 22, 2010)

There would be no such thing as a closet homosexual.


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

What is this, Eden?

I guess. We'd just find other things that didn't matter. I suspect in this theoretical world body image would be doubly important. There is no Utopia.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 22, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> WOOHOO!!! NAKED PARTY!!! *strips*


 Oh jeez.


Alstor said:


> If we were nude, men would get embarrassed more often.


 Meh, men need to know more shame anyways, or they will all go to hell.


WillowWulf said:


> I'd stay in my house and cry all day :|


 That's no good... but it's not that bad...

I honestly think the world would be a more comfortable place.


----------



## Hellerskull (Jun 22, 2010)

I rather to have clothes on... Naked guys walking around with boner scare me.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 22, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh jeez.


 It was _*your*_ idea. >_>


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 22, 2010)

We'd be pretty open about sex, not very sexually repressed.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 22, 2010)

You still wouldn't get laid.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 22, 2010)

Nudists? As in, no clothes? Where would modern society be without the fashion cycle? 

I don't think you want to know.


----------



## KooksNmonsters (Jun 22, 2010)

Hellerskull said:


> I rather to have clothes on... Naked guys walking around with boner scare me.


 
much agreed :3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 22, 2010)

Hellerskull said:


> I rather to have clothes on... Naked guys walking around with boner scare me.


 Yeah, but if people were used to it they wouldn't get boners 100% of the time.


Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> It was _*your*_ idea. >_>


 You said party. I just wanted to know what people thought about a completely naked world.


Fuzzy Alien said:


> We'd be pretty open about sex, not very sexually repressed.


 You sure? It's certainly a possibility. I would not care about that though.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 22, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You said party. I just wanted to know what people thought about a completely naked world.


 Ooooooooooooooooh... .///.
*puts pants on and slinks away*


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 22, 2010)

Meh. I find it arousing and disturbing.


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> We'd be pretty open about sex, not very sexually repressed.


 
I agree although we'd be more narcissistic. It's a trade off.


----------



## Liam (Jun 22, 2010)

Akro said:


> i would have a perpetual boner because cocks and vaginas turn me on.


 Is it possible that by emphasizing the need for clothes and by making the naked body, especially parts like the ones mentioned, taboo, that we make the act of showing/seeing the body so much more significant?

Notice how in older times, women dressed with longer sleeves and dresses, and showing ankle was a notable deal.
Now its a "So what?" sort of thing.

Don't get me wrong, clothes are wonderful tools.  They act as a disposable second skin that can take a beating and offer protection to the skin.  Shoes protect the feet a lot and increase (?) the comfort of walking/running.  Work pants have pockets for storage and are made of cloth which can get scratched up without leaving a mark on your legs or knees.



Akro said:


> When EVERYONES naked, NO ONES naked.


 Precisely.


EdieFantabulous said:


> Meh, men need to know more shame anyways, or they will all go to hell.


What?
Isn't shame a product of guilt?
If so, wouldn't you be implying that you want men to do more things wrong, or are you accusing men of failing to admit to their mistakes?


----------



## Corto (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm naked right now.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 22, 2010)

Kommodore said:


> Nudists? As in, no clothes? Where would modern society be without the fashion cycle?
> 
> I don't think you want to know.


 I would, that is why I want to know opinions.
Nobody would be instantly shunned for how they looked.


Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Ooooooooooooooooh... .///.
> *puts pants on and slinks away*


 You don't have to... but you can do that, walk away that is.


Gaomoto said:


> Meh. I find it arousing and disturbing.


 I am sure it would be, but I think about how comfortable being naked is.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 23, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Nobody would be instantly shunned for how they looked.


 Think about this: 

every time you see some really fat, ugly person waddling down the road, do you think "wow this person would look a lot better without any clothes on!" 

Because I sure don't.


----------



## Hellerskull (Jun 23, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yeah, but if people were used to it they wouldn't get boners 100% of the time.


 
That's true, but there are still pervert out there that can't help it. 

You know what's gross? Nude fat people who weight over 300-500 lbs. EWWWW..  D:



> Think about this:
> 
> every time you see some really fat, ugly person waddling down the road, do you think "wow this person would look a lot better without any clothes on!"
> 
> Because I sure don't.



I agree...


----------



## Browder (Jun 23, 2010)

Corto said:


> I'm naked right now.


 
It's funny how you think people will be aroused by this. What do you think will happen, someone will fly out to Chile to 'comfort' you?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> It's funny how you think people will be aroused by this. What do you think will happen, someone will fly out to Chile to 'comfort' you?


 If Taren fox will fly across the US to meet FUZZY, then SOMEONE has to be willing to fly to Chile to meet Corto.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Liam said:


> Is it possible that by emphasizing the need for clothes and by making the naked body, especially parts like the ones mentioned, taboo, that we make the act of showing/seeing the body so much more significant?
> 
> Notice how in older times, women dressed with longer sleeves and dresses, and showing ankle was a notable deal.
> Now its a "So what?" sort of thing.
> ...


 Isn't Shame a sort of Humility too? Pride is born and as such when you are proud you feel guilty for not fulfilling your proud duty. Clothing and the sort cause pride, and for that Pride you go to hell. They also create Envy, which you would also go to hell for.


Corto said:


> I'm naked right now.


 That's nice, it is still too early for me to be naked.


----------



## Liam (Jun 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> It's funny how you think people will be aroused by this. What do you think will happen, someone will fly out to Chile to 'comfort' you?


 I don't think that this is intended to turn people on as you say.
I believe that this is more of a statement along of the lines of "I'm doing it now.   So what?"


----------



## Enwon (Jun 23, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If Taren fox will fly across the US to meet FUZZY, then SOMEONE has to be willing to fly to Chile to meet Corto.


 You have a point...


----------



## Browder (Jun 23, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If Taren fox will fly across the US to meet FUZZY, then SOMEONE has to be willing to fly to Chile to meet Corto.


In that case  I hope 'she' is actually a 'he', and that he has VD.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> In that case  I hope 'she' is actually a 'he', and that he has VD.


 Why do you hate Corto?


----------



## Liam (Jun 23, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Isn't Shame a sort of Humility too?


Are you thinking of embarrassment?


> Pride is born and as such when you are proud you feel guilty for not fulfilling your proud duty. Clothing and the sort cause pride, and for that Pride you go to hell. They also create Envy, which you would also go to hell for.


Is this a quote from somewhere by any chance?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Kommodore said:


> Think about this:
> 
> every time you see some really fat, ugly person waddling down the road, do you think "wow this person would look a lot better without any clothes on!"
> 
> Because I sure don't.


 You wouldn't care, since they would never be covered, it would be a normal day thing to you.


Hellerskull said:


> That's true, but there are still pervert out there that can't help it.
> 
> You know what's gross? Nude fat people who weight over 300-500 lbs. EWWWW..  D:
> 
> ...


 If people were naked they wouldn't be lazy, who wants to get stuff stuck to them sitting down for such long periods of time.
It would get uncomfortable if you were lazy and naked all the time...


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 23, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I am sure it would be, but I think about how comfortable being naked is.


 
That's what arouses me. That (and cocks/viginas)


----------



## Liam (Jun 23, 2010)

Gaomoto said:


> That's what arouses me. That (and cocks/viginas)


 Wait, being comfortable arouses you?
God forbid you get a comfortable recliner.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh, and we'd all get more infections due to sitting on contaminated surfaces. Maybe not such a great thing after all.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Liam said:


> Are you thinking of embarrassment?
> 
> Is this a quote from somewhere by any chance?


 No I am not thinking of that, you feel humiliated when you are in shame right?
Also no, it is now that I said it though.


----------



## Browder (Jun 23, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why do you hate Corto?


 The question is why don't _you_ hate Corto? I don't really. I act like this because it's fun, and I'm never mean to anyone so when once in a blue moon he posts I can try it out.


----------



## Liam (Jun 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh, and we'd all get more infections due to sitting on contaminated surfaces. Maybe not such a great thing after all.


 Yes.
It is very likely that we started wearing clothes out of necessity, for reasons like the one you mentioned.  It wasn't until later that fancier clothes became a status symbol and fashion was derived from that.
[/hypothetical BS]


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Gaomoto said:


> That's what arouses me. That (and cocks/viginas)


 I see, comfort is pretty nice...


Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh, and we'd all get more infections due to sitting on contaminated surfaces. Maybe not such a great thing after all.


 No, our body would adapt to the bacteria, since we have been doing for so long, that is what it means to be a "mammal"


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 23, 2010)

Liam said:


> Wait, being comfortable arouses you?
> God forbid you get a comfortable recliner.


 
Wouldint you?! D:


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 23, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You wouldn't care, since they would never be covered, it would be a normal day thing to you.


 This thought unsettles me.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 23, 2010)

Liam said:


> Yes.
> It is very likely that we started wearing clothes out of necessity, for reasons like the one you mentioned.  It wasn't until later that fancier clothes became a status symbol and fashion was derived from that.
> [/hypothetical BS]


 Actually, I believe we started wearing clothes so that it wouldn't be so cold.  We don't have fur, so we can easily lose body heat.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Gaomoto said:


> Wouldint you?! D:


 I would totally get a comfortable recliner!


Kommodore said:


> This thought unsettles me.


 lol Only, because it doesn't happen all the time.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> The question is why don't _you_ hate Corto? I don't really. I act like this because it's fun, and I'm never mean to anyone so when once in a blue moon he posts I can try it out.



Corto holds nothing but love for you.

It is not enough to follow him.

You must love him.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Corto holds nothing but love for you.
> 
> It is not enough to follow him.
> 
> You must love him.


 Who is Corto? What does he do? Does he have a title?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> The question is why don't _you_ hate Corto?


 He's the father of my three kids.


----------



## Liam (Jun 23, 2010)

N106 said:


> Actually, I believe we started wearing clothes so that it wouldn't be so cold.  We don't have fur, so we can easily lose body heat.


 IIRC, correct me if I'm wrong, but I remember seeing an article or something recently that said the reason that we DON'T have fur or hair on the rest of our bodies was for our ancestors in Africa to keep cool; the fur could cause death.
So I imagine the clothes developed when the whatever they were called back then traveled to other parts of the world (Asia, Middle East, Europe, and others)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 23, 2010)

My only qualm would be being chased by a dog that I _may _have thrown a rock at 'cuz I thought it was dead and it bites off my... *shudders*


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> My only qualm would be being chased by a dog that I _may _have thrown a rock at 'cuz I thought it was dead and it bites off my... *shudders*


 I don't think pants matter against a sufficiently determined dog.


----------



## Browder (Jun 23, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Corto holds nothing but love for you.
> 
> It is not enough to follow him.
> 
> You must love him.


I can love him like I love Ann Coulter. Which is to say that I want to fuck the bitch up.



EdieFantabulous said:


> Who is Corto? What does he do? Does he have a title?


 Former mod, perpetual ass.


Jashwa said:


> He's the father of my three kids.


 He has a vagina? No wonder he's such an ugly man.

On topic:

What about Jewelry OP? Or tattoos?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> He has a vagina? No wonder he's such an ugly man.


 You're _so_ lucky that he's retired.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Liam said:


> IIRC, correct me if I'm wrong, but I remember seeing an article or something recently that said the reason that we DON'T have fur or hair on the rest of our bodies was for our ancestors in Africa to keep cool; the fur could cause death.
> So I imagine the clothes developed when the whatever they were called back then traveled to other parts of the world (Asia, Middle East, Europe, and others)


 I was going to say this...


Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> My only qualm would be being chased by a dog that I _may _have thrown a rock at 'cuz I thought it was dead and it bites off my... *shudders*


 lol


Kommodore said:


> I don't think pants matter against a sufficiently determined dog.


 Agreed.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 23, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> lol


 I thought it was dead... >_>


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I thought it was dead... >_>


 You threw a rock at a dead (what you thought) dog? That's a terrible thing, how would you like if somebody threw a rock at your grandma if she died?


----------



## Liam (Jun 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> My only qualm would be being chased by a dog that I _may _have thrown a rock at 'cuz I thought it was dead and it bites off my... *shudders*


 There are some rules of life that should be intuitive.
Like.
Don't wake the bear if you can't run the mile.




EdieFantabulous said:


> You threw a rock at a dead (what you  thought) dog? That's a terrible thing, how would you like if somebody  threw a rock at your grandma if she died?


 I leave for a few minutes to come to this post.
Thanks.


----------



## Corto (Jun 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> It's funny how you think people will be aroused by this. What do you think will happen, someone will fly out to Chile to 'comfort' you?


 
Dude what the hell's your problem? This is a thread about being naked. At the precise moment I posted that, I was coming out of the shower and naked. Why do you need to be an ass about it? Does my nudity make you uncomfortable? Are you having doubts about your sexuality?! Remember, no matter what anyone says, you have every right to be happy and live equally to the rest of the world, but this ain't either the time or place for such a revelation. 

If you want to further discuss this you can PM me but I'll state outright that, while flattered, I'm not interested. Don't worry though, I'm sure there's a special someone for you out there.

EDIT:Seriously though what's your problem I don't even know you


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Liam said:


> There are some rules of life that should be intuitive.
> Like.
> Don't wake the bear if you can't run the mile.
> 
> ...


 You are welcome.


Corto said:


> Dude what the hell's your problem? This is a thread about being naked. At the precise moment I posted that, I was coming out of the shower and naked. Why do you need to be an ass about it? Does my nudity make you uncomfortable? Are you having doubts about your sexuality?! Remember, no matter what anyone says, you have every right to be happy and live equally to the rest of the world, but this ain't either the time or place for such a revelation.
> 
> If you want to further discuss this you can PM me but I'll state outright that, while flattered, I'm not interested. Don't worry though, I'm sure there's a special someone for you out there.


 Holy, simmer down there buddy.


----------



## Corto (Jun 23, 2010)

NO EDIE, YOU SIMMER DOWN. PEOPLE LIKE BROWDER HAVE SUFFERED IN THE DARK FOR FAR TOO LONG. Let them express their perfectly acceptable love, let the chains of discrimination never make them feel uncomfortable and afraid again!

LETS GO BROWDER. I MAY NOT UNDERSTAND YOUR HERETIC WAYS, BUT I CAN SUPPORT THEM. I'll hold you every step of the way! The fabulous, rainbow filled way!


----------



## Tanginello (Jun 23, 2010)

I know this thread is really off-topic right now but:

I don't think nudity would help much. People would likely still be just as self-conscious about their body image. A lot of people don't worry so much about how their clothes look, but how they look _IN_ their clothes. A good outfit can do _a lot_ for someone; you can find clothing that accentuates your better features and hides the parts of your body you may be uncomfortable with.
Without clothes, people would have nothing but their own awkward shapes, and I imagine no amount of exposure to nudity will make people feel more comfortable with their own figures. They won't be able to put on some clothes and feel confident that they look good in what they're wearing.
Instead, they will feel sad and ashamed because they have an awkward build or need to lose some vanity pounds or something.

Also, when I see a 500lbs+ person walking around in clothes, I get kind of grossed out. This is something I am exposed to all the time, but it is still gross. It would be the same if they were naked; no matter how many times I see these naked morbidly obese people, they will always be gross.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Corto said:


> NO EDIE, YOU SIMMER DOWN. PEOPLE LIKE BROWDER HAVE SUFFERED IN THE DARK FOR FAR TOO LONG. Let them express their perfectly acceptable love, let the chains of discrimination never make them feel uncomfortable and afraid again!
> 
> LETS GO BROWDER. I MAY NOT UNDERSTAND YOUR HERETIC WAYS, BUT I CAN SUPPORT THEM. I'll hold you every step of the way! The fabulous, rainbow filled way!


 You are bothersome... you should go away for a little while friend. ^^


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Tanginello said:


> I know this thread is really off-topic right now but:
> 
> I don't think nudity would help much. People would likely still be just as self-conscious about their body image. A lot of people don't worry so much about how their clothes look, but how they look _IN_ their clothes. A good outfit can do _a lot_ for someone; you can find clothing that accentuates your better features and hides the parts of your body you may be uncomfortable with.
> Without clothes, people would have nothing but their own awkward shapes, and I imagine no amount of exposure to nudity will make people feel more comfortable with their own figures. They won't be able to put on some clothes and feel confident that they look good in what they're wearing.
> ...


 What I am talking about is they would have to accept it, and get on with their pointless little lives...
Tolerance is key to being a human being.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 23, 2010)

Eww. I don't want to see people swinging junk.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Eww. I don't want to see people's swinging junk.


 There Grammatically correct.

Anyways, why not? I have no quarrel with vaginae, they just don't interest me.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 23, 2010)

"people swinging junk" was still grammatically correct, Edie.


----------



## Browder (Jun 23, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> There Grammatically correct.


 
His way was fine too.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 23, 2010)

A cat is fine too


----------



## Zontar (Jun 23, 2010)

I would probably be judged on dick size in addition to my other shortcomings. So, yay clothes.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 23, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> There Grammatically correct.
> 
> Anyways, why not? I have no quarrel with vaginae, they just don't interest me.



Old people.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Old people.


 Whatever, send them off on an ice float.
That's what we do with our old people.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 23, 2010)

If we lived in a world where everybody was nude, I don't know much how it'd be like.
I just know that it'd be cold.  Oh so very cold...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

N106 said:


> If we lived in a world where everybody was nude, I don't know much how it'd be like.
> I just know that it'd be cold.  Oh so very cold...


 I said it would be warm though...


----------



## Eske (Jun 23, 2010)

I think most of you guys are thinking about this from a perspective of: "What if we woke up tomorrow and all of the world's clothes had disappeared!"

If you had been born into a world of nudists, you wouldn't find genitalia gross or taboo whatsoever.
But people would still have body image issues and style would indeed still exist.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Eske said:


> I think most of you guys are thinking about this from a perspective of: "What if we woke up tomorrow and all of the world's clothes had disappeared!"
> 
> If you had been born into a world of nudists, you wouldn't find genitalia gross or taboo whatsoever.
> But people would still have body image issues and style would indeed still exist.


 It wouldn't be so obvious though, so you would actually have to really see somebody to check it.
Yeah, body issues and stuff would exist, but people wouldn't try so hard to hide it.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, in a world that was nudists and had no taboo, I'd imagine people would be more furry in order to make up for the lack of clothing.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

N106 said:


> Well, in a world that was nudists and had no taboo, I'd imagine people would be more furry in order to make up for the lack of clothing.


 Yeah, but if it were warm, and the sort our bodies would adapt to the warmth and we would still lose the hair.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 23, 2010)

Regarding the first post.  I'm not really sure how being clothing-less (is that a word?  Definently not.) would make us _nicer _individuals.  It strikes me the same way as private school uniforms do.  Some people are gonna be dicks no matter what they're wearing.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Kobu said:


> Regarding the first post.  I'm not really sure how being clothing-less (is that a word?  Definently not.) would make us _nicer _individuals.  It strikes me the same way as private school uniforms do.  Some people are gonna be dicks no matter what they're wearing.


 Then people actually would talk to people, without regards to how they dress.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 23, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Then people actually would talk to people, without regards to how they dress.


 A good point, but people judge others based on any number of things.  Not just clothing.

Hair, teeth, physique... anything they can see really.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Kobu said:


> A good point, but people judge others based on any number of things.  Not just clothing.
> 
> Hair, teeth, physique... anything they can see really.


 yeah I guess, stop crushing my dreams... D:
(Not really)


----------



## Kobu (Jun 23, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> yeah I guess, stop crushing my dreams... D:
> (Not really)


 Haha!  I'm sorry!!  I never said being naked wouldn't be a blast!!

Cause it so would be.

Seriously.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Kobu said:


> Haha!  I'm sorry!!  I never said being naked wouldn't be a blast!!
> 
> Cause it so would be.
> 
> Seriously.


 Haha, yeah, I wouldn't mind walking around naked all the time.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 23, 2010)

People would still judge you.
Judgment is necessary in order to pass on strong genes, and avoid certain types that could end up killing you or getting you into shit.
_"BAAAWW THE KIDS AT SCHOOL MAKE FUN OF ME FOR BEING EMO STUPID PREPPY SHEEP I JUST LIKE THE CLOTHES"_ or what the fuck ever, appearance-based judgment still has its good and necessary points.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> People would still judge you.
> Judgment is necessary in order to pass on strong genes, and avoid certain types that could end up killing you or getting you into shit.
> _"BAAAWW THE KIDS AT SCHOOL MAKE FUN OF ME FOR BEING EMO STUPID PREPPY SHEEP I JUST LIKE THE CLOTHES"_ or what the fuck ever, appearance-based judgment still has its good and necessary points.


 As that may be, a visual judgment is silly.
A reasonable judgment is fine, but things without reasoning are irrational and idiotic.


----------



## Botschafter (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, if everyone were to be naked, then nobody would be uncomfortable, since everyone was the same way. If clothes were never invented, then we'd probably be the same way we are now, except without all the clothes. I just repeated fifty people, I can sense it.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Botschafter said:


> Well, if everyone were to be naked, then nobody would be uncomfortable, since everyone was the same way. If clothes were never invented, then we'd probably be the same way we are now, except without all the clothes. I just repeated fifty people, I can sense it.


 Probably, but whatever.
I would just like to be naked at all times, that is the moral of this topic.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 23, 2010)

I'd hate that cause then men would be walking around and everyone could tell if he's horny or not...just no, bad edie *bops you on the nose with a rolled up newspaper*


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 23, 2010)

Nudists are people who run naked on sunny days between April and September.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'd hate that cause then men would be walking around and everyone could tell if he's horny or not...just no, bad edie *bops you on the nose with a rolled up newspaper*


 but it wouldn't matter... :c


Easog said:


> Nudists are people who run naked on sunny days between April and September.


 Is that relevant to wanting to be naked 100%?


----------



## Telnac (Jun 23, 2010)

I'd probably be in better shape.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I'd probably be in better shape.


 Good things happen when you don't restrain yourself. ;3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 23, 2010)

It's not that if we were nude or not, it's if we were naked


If we were naked but it was warm, we wouldn't have protection from glass, sharp stones, knives and more weaponary.
Also, it's warm already outside, we don't need more heat.

All the girls true identity will be revealed

You will find that your boyfriend is gay and/or has a small penis and/or has no penis.

Fat people will roll on you and jizz cholesterol

It will turn to a yiffstar infest


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> It's not that if we were nude or not, it's if we were naked
> 
> 
> If we were naked but it was warm, we wouldn't have protection from glass, sharp stones, knives and more weaponary.
> ...


 You don't need protection if it doesn't hit you.
Also fat people would be prompted to either stay home, or not be fat since they have no clothes to hide themselves.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 23, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You don't need protection if it doesn't hit you.
> Also fat people would be prompted to either stay home, or not be fat since they have no clothes to hide themselves.


 
Furries will kill animals and wear their fur.


What 'if it doesn't hit you'?
Things always hit you somehow. And without protection..

You wouldn't be able to survive in the desert. 
You wouldn't be able to survive in snow areas. No matter how much you think it is warm, logic says it's not and you are about to freeze to death.
Women and guns would make awesome action movies.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 23, 2010)

Saying if this was the normal, probaly wouldn't pay as much attention to it as we sould today.

It probaly was normal at one point. Before we thought of covering up.
Guess we just became ashamed of ourselves at one point.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Furries will kill animals and wear their fur.
> 
> 
> What 'if it doesn't hit you'?
> ...


 I said if clothing was not required, pay attention to what you say.
I said it would not be needed for one reason, or another, like if the entire world were still in one piece.
*sigh*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 23, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I said if clothing was not required, pay attention to what you say.
> I said it would not be needed for one reason, or another, like if the entire world were still in one piece.
> *sigh*


 
There is a difference between 'what if we were nude' to 'what if we did not need clothing'

Then the world would still be like nothing ever happened.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 23, 2010)

We wouldn't have condom dresses. Also, physique would become the new fashion. Flabby would come into style, and then fatty, and then physically fit, but by then everyone would be too fat. We would spiral down into the ever-increasing weight of our own fat rolls.

Or else we would become really buff, productive members of society for the 20% of the time that we aren't in the gym, and unarmed fighting would be our pasttimes.


----------



## Marley (Jun 23, 2010)

It would kind of suck to hike in the nude, or get rained on...


----------



## Nylak (Jun 23, 2010)

My job would suck nude.  No thank you.

*shudder.*


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

If people went back to being nude, wouldn't that mean humans are devolving or something?


----------



## Xile (Jun 23, 2010)

.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 23, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Style never did exist, I think the world would be a happier place.


 
Disgusting.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jun 23, 2010)

Clothing was made to keep warm when humans migrated to colder northern climates, not because society was magically sexually repressed :V

It's also useful in pretty much every environment to protect from the elements, they didn't have sunscreen or insect repellent back then after all.

Being nude all the time would suck, and there's a reason we invented clothing.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 23, 2010)

No.

Clothes are GOOD.  We wear them for MANY GOOD REASONS.  Do everyone a favor and KEEP THEM ON.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 23, 2010)

Hellerskull said:


> I rather to have clothes on... Naked guys walking around with boner scare me.


 How about naked woman with African tribal woman boobs? That's what we'll all end up seeing when the bra is taken out of the picture. Clothes are too important as they keep a guy's junk from flopping about whilst he runs and a woman's now super stretched boobs from slapping her in the face.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 23, 2010)

If we were nude, we'd have to shower alot.
Plus, we'd be freezing our asses off.
And shopping malls would be useless due to the lack of need for clothing stores.
Without clothes, there is no fashion.


----------



## SaberKenji (Jun 23, 2010)

I was bathing, so I was very naked.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 23, 2010)

N106 said:


> If we were nude, we'd have to shower alot.
> Plus, we'd be freezing our asses off.
> And shopping malls would be useless due to the lack of need for clothing stores.
> Without clothes, there is no fashion.


 
Piercings and tattoos :V

but that's a whole different branch of "fashion"


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 23, 2010)

Wouldn't no clothing mean no fursuits?



Nylak said:


> My job would suck nude.  No thank you.
> 
> *shudder.*


 
You work with animals don't you

Joining their unclothness

What a thing to enjoy


Well anyway, it will only worsen things up. After racism and sexism, now people will laugh on your penis.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 23, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Piercings and tattoos :V
> 
> but that's a whole different branch of "fashion"


 
No need for quotes, fashion is fashion, be it a stupid blouse or bodypaint.

And I wouldn't want to watch nakes oldies. UGH.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 23, 2010)

School would be.................awkward..


----------



## Atrak (Jun 23, 2010)

Dan. said:


> School would be.................awkward..



Kindergarten student: "Teacher, why is your penis all straight and throbbing?"


----------



## Marley (Jun 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Kindergarten student: "Teacher, why is your penis all straight and throbbing?"


 
Now instead of slapping your wrists with rulers, they'll be slapping it with...


----------



## Dan. (Jun 23, 2010)

OH GOD DON'T GO ANY FURTHER


----------



## Marley (Jun 23, 2010)

Dan. said:


> OH GOD DON'T GO ANY FURTHER


 
;-;


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Jun 23, 2010)

If clothing were illegal, then only attractive people would ever leave the house.
And that's bad for the economy!


----------



## Tally (Jun 23, 2010)

If we were all naked all our lives, I doubt we would be turned on by naked people.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Kindergarten student: "Teacher, why is your penis all straight and throbbing?"


 
There are no male kindergarten teachers.


Unless the penis shouldn't be there.



Tally said:


> If we were all naked all our lives, I doubt we would be turned on by naked people.


 
We would most certianly be turned OFF, though. Imagine an ugly person... ALL OVER.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 23, 2010)

Thatch said:


> There are no male kindergarten teachers.
> 
> 
> Unless the penis shouldn't be there.
> ...



Yeah, I figured that for the teachers. Female teachers only. High school would be fun. But if we never had clothes to begin with, our appearance would have a heightened importance, since we can't cover it up, and we would likely be really good-looking.


----------



## Tally (Jun 23, 2010)

Thatch said:


> We would most certianly be turned OFF, though. Imagine an ugly person... ALL OVER.


 
We would be used to that too. We would think it is normal, and not pay attention.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> But if we never had clothes to begin with, our appearance would have a heightened importance, since we can't cover it up, and we would likely be really good-looking.


 
Or not. Those people still go out to the beach.



Tally said:


> We would be used to that too. We would think it is normal, and not pay attention.


 
It's hard not to pay attention to a particularly ugly person's face. And we're used to faces.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 23, 2010)

Actually, now that I think about it, we'd probably be home-schooled.


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 23, 2010)

Naked hambeasts and enormous rolls of fat.

Enjoy your eye bleach.


----------



## Tally (Jun 23, 2010)

Thatch said:


> It's hard not to pay attention to a particularly ugly person's face. And we're used to faces.


 
Fine, I'll give you that.

But I doubt we would be turned on all the time like everyone is saying.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 23, 2010)

If we were nude I wouldn't need to trick atrakaj into gtfn.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 23, 2010)

Blues said:


> If we were nude I wouldn't need to trick atrakaj into gtfn.



You don't have to trick me as it is.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 23, 2010)

Tally said:


> Fine, I'll give you that.
> 
> But I doubt we would be turned on all the time like everyone is saying.


 
That's true. As far as I heard, nudists laugh when a newbie gets hard on a nudist beach, or at people who come just to ogle others.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You don't have to trick me as it is.


 
Then gtfn.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 23, 2010)

Blues said:


> Then gtfn.


 
Quiet, wench :V


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 23, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Quiet, wench :V


 
You too! And call me wench in Polish if you want results. :V


----------



## Liam (Jun 23, 2010)

N106 said:


> If we were nude, we'd have to shower alot.
> Plus, we'd be freezing our asses off.
> *And shopping malls would be useless* _due to the lack of need for clothing stores._
> Without clothes, there is no fashion.


A: You make it sound like it is a bad thing.
B: Malls don't need clothing stores to exist.  Imagine a food court.  Couldn't that be considered a mall if it stood alone?
C: Fashion is just a way to visually depict one's social status.  Why do you think people want to shop at overpriced retailers as opposed to cheaper ones?
Because they want to demonstrate something...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 23, 2010)

How much time until this thread turns into a fuzzy porn thread?

Also, wouldn't us without clothing get cancer fast with nothing protecting us?

Also, all the porn industries would die, because anybody would be already naked and it'd be boring

And we'll get wet if we will walk on water.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 23, 2010)

Thatch said:


> That's true. As far as I heard, nudists laugh when a newbie gets hard on a nudist beach, or at people who come just to ogle others.


 
Women get an unfair advantage in nudism.

All the more reason to hate it.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 23, 2010)

Blues said:


> Then gtfn.



I am.


----------



## Xile (Jun 23, 2010)

.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I am.


 
Pics or it didn't happen. You know the rules.


----------



## Luca (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey! You would always be able to spot a trap. 

But honestly it think if that happened people would be less attracted to thoses parts. I think one of the main reasons boobs are usally so attracting (not speaking for all members of this community) is because they are sort of off limits. If you don't hide them in the first place and make them a dirty thing then people won't be as interested.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 23, 2010)

Blues said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. You know the rules.


 
Hey, I don't give out high-class awesome mediocre porn pics for nothing.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hey, I don't give out high-class awesome mediocre porn pics for nothing.


 
You can have half my sandwich?


----------



## Xile (Jun 23, 2010)

.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 23, 2010)

Blues said:


> You can have half my sandwich?



...

What _kind_ of sandwich?


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> ...
> 
> What _kind_ of sandwich?


 
Turkey and swiss. I made it myself? :3c


----------



## Atrak (Jun 23, 2010)

Blues said:


> Turkey and swiss. I made it myself? :3c



I would accept if you could get it here before it went bad. They taste best fresh.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I would accept if you could get it here before it went bad. They taste best fresh.


 
Your mom tastes best fr--nevermind.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 23, 2010)

Blues said:


> Your mom tastes best fr--nevermind.



Yeah, you reeeaaally don't want to go there.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yeah, you reeeaaally don't want to go there.


 
0:3


----------



## Atrak (Jun 23, 2010)

Blues said:


> };3



Fix'd.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Fix'd.


 
You're a liar. ;_;


----------



## Atrak (Jun 23, 2010)

Blues said:


> You're a liar. ;_;


 
I cannot tell a lie.

/President Data


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I cannot tell a lie.
> 
> /President Data


 
So I can ask you any question and get an honest answer, you say?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 23, 2010)

Blues said:


> So I can ask you any question and get an honest answer, you say?



An honest answer or no answer at all.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 23, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yeah, but if people were used to it they wouldn't get boners 100% of the time.
> 
> You said party. I just wanted to know what people thought about a completely naked world.
> 
> You sure? It's certainly a possibility. I would not care about that though.


 

yeah and then they'd be so used to it that you'd never be able to have sex 'cus they were used to it.




atrakaj said:


> I cannot tell a lie.
> 
> /President Data





I love you now. 8D


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> An honest answer or no answer at all.


 
This is tempting.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 23, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I love you now. 8D



You loved me before.



Blues said:


> This is tempting.



*Tempt.*


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You loved me before.
> 
> 
> 
> *Tempt.*


 

gah stop tempting  the poor furries cannot handle it.


----------



## Ames (Jun 23, 2010)

If we were nude....

threads like this wouldn't exist.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *Tempt.*


 
*Molest.*


----------



## Atrak (Jun 23, 2010)

Blues said:


> *Molest.*



I agree.

And that's the truth.


----------



## J-wolf (Jun 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Well anyway, it will only worsen things up. After racism and sexism, now people will laugh *on* your penis.


 wait what?

Now to contribute my own thoughts:
one word... *

bushes*


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

J-wolf said:


> wait what?
> 
> Now to contribute my own thoughts:
> one word... *
> ...



You Don't Mess With the Zohan.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

If we was nude I'd cock slap edie for making this thread but then again he'd like that >.>


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> If we was nude I'd cock slap edie for making this thread but then again he'd like that >.>


 
No, he wouldn't. He doesn't like pain that much. Oh, wait, I forgot. Nubby.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, he wouldn't. He doesn't like pain that much. Oh, wait, I forgot. Nubby.



lol you don't have to tell me what you have, I'm sure blue gets alot of enjoyment from the tiny thing you have but enough about yourself...
nudity is a no go, you'd see all the rolls fat people have accumulated and stuff and just yea :|


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol you don't have to tell me what you have, I'm sure blue gets alot of enjoyment from the tiny thing you have but enough about yourself...
> nudity is a no go, you'd see all the rolls fat people have accumulated and stuff and just yea :|



Yeah, she does like that rubber duck.

And we might separate into different castes based off of how much fat you have.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yeah, she does like that rubber duck.


 
damn I'm sorry...I didn't know you had a rubber duck for a penis, how does that even work?


> And we might separate into different castes based off of how much fat you have.



lmao I wouldn't be surprised oh and boob size, that is another classification they'll have


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> damn I'm sorry...I didn't know you had a rubber duck for a penis, how does that even work?


 
I can make people go "Oh!" at every squeak. Or scream in terror, depending on my mood.



> lmao I wouldn't be surprised oh and boob size, that is another classification they'll have



Eh, just for the ones that are too big. They go on the bottom. I doubt that there'd be a real problem with small/non-existant breasts.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I can make people go "Oh!" at every squeak. Or scream in terror, depending on my mood.


 
lawl that's slightly creepy but funny xD


> Eh, just for the ones that are too big. They go on the bottom. I doubt that there'd be a real problem with small/non-existant breasts.


 

I guess x3


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lawl that's slightly creepy but funny xD
> 
> 
> 
> I guess x3


 
Naturally all the femals with perfect ones would be at the Atrakaj level, for his sole enjoyment.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Naturally all the femals with perfect ones would be at the Atrakaj level, for his sole enjoyment.



How does one define how perfect someone's breasts are?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> How does one define how perfect someone's breasts are?


 
One being me. What I don't like is not what I like, and gets tossed to the South Syde level for processing.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> One being me. What I don't like is not what I like, and gets tossed to the South Syde level for processing.



You know I'm up here and your down there with blue.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You know I'm up here and your down there with blue.



_You're uuuuuuupp theeeeere,_
_Where the air is thinneeer,_
_And the clouds of grey-_
_Shock you as a winneeer._


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> _You're uuuuuuupp theeeeere,_
> _Where the air is thinneeer,_
> _And the clouds of grey-_
> _Shock you as a winneeer._



I like grey clouds and the view here is perfect...now you can go ahead and finish your yiff with said slut, I'm a gentlemen and I wouldn't
touch anyone of such a low class.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I like grey clouds and the view here is perfect...now you can go ahead and finish your yiff with said slut, I'm a gentlemen and I wouldn't
> touch anyone of such a low class.



Your view is cut off by being in the clouds. There's not just one babe with me. You're a men? And yes, our elevation is lower than yours. Enjoy your air. Or rather, the lack thereof.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Your view is cut off by being in the clouds. There's not just one babe with me. You're a men? And yes, our elevation is lower than yours. Enjoy your air. Or rather, the lack thereof.



I will enjoy it and that was a typo :\


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I will enjoy it and that was a typo :\



You will enjoy it, eh? You will enjoy not having enough oxygen to even get hard? You will enjoy not being able to masturbate, let alone get laid? Alright, you enjoy that then.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You will enjoy it, eh? You will enjoy not having enough oxygen to even get hard? You will enjoy not being able to masturbate, let alone get laid? Alright, you enjoy that then.



I'm not that far above you am I?
I'm glad you think so highly of me but I'm not a bird :V


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm not that far above you am I?
> I'm glad you think so highly of me but I'm not a bird :V


 
I think of you as I do the summit of Mt. Everest: a desolate tip of cold rock that no one gives a fuck about.

Eh, sleep deprevation is making me more of an asshole than usual. I kid.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I think of you as I do the summit of Mt. Everest: a desolate tip of cold rock that no one gives a fuck about.
> 
> Eh, sleep deprevation is making me more of an asshole than usual. I kid.



But I like when people are being assholish D:
Don't stop!

Also if that's true then I won't cause drama when I do eventually leave this hellhole :3


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> But I like when people are being assholish D:
> Don't stop!
> 
> Also if that's true then I won't cause drama when I do eventually leave this hellhole :3



Cannon didn't, did he? No one even notices his absence.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Cannon didn't, did he? No one even notices his absence.



I been noticed, especially since the other day when people started saying how much they missed him in the general chat thread :\


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I been noticed, especially since the other day when people started saying how much they missed him in the general chat thread :\


 
Eh, I don't go into that thread that much. But most of the people that frequent it wouldn't even know who he is.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Eh, I don't go into that thread that much.



Well there are people who miss him, just ask someone there, that was like 4 or 5 pages pretty much dedicated to him but we gotta move on ya know


----------



## Enwon (Jun 24, 2010)

If we were naked, we wouldn't be wearing any clothes.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

N106 said:


> If we were naked, we wouldn't be wearing any clothes.



Wrong.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 24, 2010)

This reminds me of my favourite video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRG9r8tQ9zg&feature=youtube_gdata
That was my avatar for a while, then I put some clothes on.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 24, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> This reminds me of my favourite video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRG9r8tQ9zg&feature=youtube_gdata
> That was my avatar for a while, then I put some clothes on.



hey I like the new avy you got ^^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 24, 2010)

If I were nude, I would awkwardly hug everyone.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 24, 2010)

I somehow almost always end up naked when I get wasted. It's not that big of a deal, but people always feel obliged to be like "shit, you're hung for an asian dude"


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> I somehow almost always end up naked when I get wasted. It's not that big of a deal, but people always feel obliged to be like "shit, you're hung for an asian dude"



That's not saying much.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 24, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> I somehow almost always end up naked when I get wasted. It's not that big of a deal, but people always feel obliged to be like "shit, you're hung for an asian dude"


 
"Wow, I can actually see it poking out from behind the pubes.  Amazing.  This guy's an Asian John Holmes."


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> hey I like the new avy you got ^^


Thanks. I quit this band I was in so I decided to lay off the sparkle for a while. I still have all the cool powers though. Haha. 


Tycho said:


> "Wow, I can actually see it poking out from behind the pubes.  Amazing.  This guy's an Asian John Holmes."


 >_> gross..


----------



## coward67 (Jul 13, 2010)

I think if everyone were nude... It would become VERY obvious I was gay and I wouldn't be in the closet. I would get lots of fun from hugging my friends... there would be a lot of pregnant teens... come to think of it... rapists would be a lot more active.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 13, 2010)

to say the very least, I'd be interested in the concept.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 13, 2010)

As much as I like sleeping naked in the summer, I don't think being naked all the time would be a good idea. Imagine this scenario:

You quickly round a corner and run into someone by accident. Your genitals touch. Congratulations, you now have herpes.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 13, 2010)

Suezotiger said:


> As much as I like sleeping naked in the summer, I don't think being naked all the time would be a good idea. Imagine this scenario:
> 
> You quickly round a corner and run into someone by accident. Your genitals touch. Congratulations, you now have herpes.


 
I'm pretty sure you can't get herpes if you JUST touch :V


----------



## virus (Jul 13, 2010)

derp, we our always naked. Clothes just guise what most humans call the "ugly human body." 99.999999% every other animal has never wore clothing

Most tribes have little if any clothing and they do completely fine. Its all self conscious more then anything. White man has too many repressed thoughts.


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

I like clothes because they prevent me from seeing the horrors of naked fat people.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 13, 2010)

virus said:


> derp, we our always naked. Clothes just guise what most humans call the "ugly human body." 99.999999% every other animal has never wore clothing
> 
> Most tribes have little if any clothing and they do completely fine. Its all self conscious more then anything. White man has too many repressed thoughts.



White man had more threats to his survival than Brown/Red man.

Because of the fact that white people originated in the Caucasus mountain region, they were threatened by cold weather and a whole new variety of problems largely caused by the environment in which these people were living. Thus, one of the advancements White man and Yellow man had to develop was clothing that insulated from the cold, after Brown man in the middle east had developed clothing for portable protection from the sun.

It is not without reason that we still wear clothing, you know.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 13, 2010)

Alstor said:


> If we were nude, men would get embarrassed more often.


Probably not.

Average size of the male penis is under six inches anyway. In fact, being nude more often would kill a lot of the myths that are out there.


----------



## Erewolf (Jul 13, 2010)

IT'S LIKE A NUDE BEACH THAT ALSO EXTENDS INTO THE CITIES AND FORESTS AND OCEANS OH MY!!!


----------



## jinxtigr (Jul 13, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> You still wouldn't get laid.


 
The hell I wouldn't ;D


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 14, 2010)

If the entire world went naked it would be like the stone-age... except without stones.  And instead modern machinery.  Cops won't be able to arrest anyone for public nudity because they will be nude as well so you can just run out on the street screaming "communism", "F*** the government", etc.  The bill of rights is a little too open lol.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 14, 2010)

We actually started this way.
Somehow down the line people became ashamed of themselves and started covering them selves up.


----------

